# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to public wifi



## Karawr

Hi all,

I've got a dell n4110 windows 7.

For whatever reason I can't connect to public wifi (school, library, cafe, etc) but I am able to connect to my home wifi no problem.

I can see it, just can't connect (doesn't give an error message, just says unable to connect).


----------



## joeten

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Moved to networking for further help


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

What antivirus are you using?


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

microsoft security essentials


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Remove all stored network locations:

Go to control panel -> Network and Sharing -> Click on the icon (workbech or building) and click on merge or delete network locations and delete everything, then try again.

Maz


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

I have already done that under Old Rich's advice.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and next time you are at a public hotspot, run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kara>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kara-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-D7-98-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-D7-98-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-B4-6C-58
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-D7-98-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::26:ab6:7e59:56b6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-15-11 7:59:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-17-11 12:29:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 196900663
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-A4-65-2D-14-FE-B5-B4-6C-58

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.211.26.14
216.211.26.15
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0152EE0D-A990-49AD-A361-2F8550EAA49A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:433:334:27e5:212b(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::433:334:27e5:212b%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Kara>

Also I will post the screen shot later tonight as I will be at a wifi spot. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

You have two wireless connections . . might delete "Wireless Network Connection 2:
"


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

I think that's because I have two wireless setups in my house. :S

Also in managing my wireless networks only one wireless network is up there (my home one)... so I don't know where to go to delete the second one.


----------



## Karawr

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Well I'm at starbucks and I seem to be able to connect...

Here's the pic anyways:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Unable to connect to public wifi*

Great . . glad you got it sorted . .


----------



## Karawr

Thanks for the help. Don't know what did it but it's working.


----------



## Old Rich

That's a good thing!!


----------

